# Outside Enclosure with multiple Lizards



## tx_shooter (Jul 25, 2018)

So I am looking to setup a decent outside enclosure for my ackie monitor to get some natural warmth and sun when I am home. My wife has a blue tongued skink that she wants a similar setup for as well. 

My question is if I only have one lizard in the enclosure at a time do I need to build two different enclosures or will they be okay using the same outside enclosure one at a time? A shared enclosure gives me the green light to build a larger single enclosure while two enclosures will cost money and space. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'd say as long as they've passed their quarantine period it should be fine, I put pythons, beardies, pink tongue and shinglebacks out on nice summer days, across summer everyone gets a few turns, often a week at a time. Always separately though. (I have 4 attached aviary sections and the critters love their outside time)


----------



## tx_shooter (Jul 25, 2018)

I just wanted to make sure the different scents would not stress either lizard out. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 26, 2018)

They don’t seem to care about the different scents.


----------

